
Agriculture Linked to DNA Changes in Ancient Europe - sonabinu
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/24/science/agriculture-linked-to-dna-changes-in-ancient-europe.html
======
danieltillett
One thing people often overlook is the speed of evolution is proportional to
the population size. Because of the incredible increase in population that
agriculture allowed humans have undergone more evolution in the last 10,000
years than we did in the proceeding million. Those of us descended from
ancient farmers really are genetically different to our hunter gather
ancestors.

